# Where are all the younger FA/BBW/BHM/FFA's at?



## kaylaisamachine (Jun 12, 2012)

I know we're out there. Not that I believe we should post to a forum considering our age because I post in all the other ones myself, but I'm just curious to know how many of us are out there. I have made some great friends on here who have been much older than me, but I want to make some more friends around my age as well. So please, introduce yourself.


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm 21, but I don't think that counts as young lol.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jun 12, 2012)

MillyLittleMonster said:


> I'm 21, but I don't think that counts as young lol.



Yes it does!  21 is not old sweety. I'm 19. You're two years older than me.


----------



## analikesyourface (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm an 18 year old FFA


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jun 14, 2012)

analikesyourface said:


> I'm an 18 year old FFA



Yay! Nice to meet you Ana.  I'm assuming that is your name.


----------



## fatgirlsarehot (Jun 16, 2012)

I am 19 and i just love big fat woman bbw but mainly ssbbws!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jun 16, 2012)

fatgirlsarehot said:


> I am 19 and i just love big fat woman bbw but mainly ssbbws!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Well, it's nice to meet you fatgirlsarehot. Looking forward to seeing more young admirers posting in the forums.


----------



## maggosh (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm 20, so there's one. =]


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jun 17, 2012)

maggosh said:


> I'm 20, so there's one. =]



Welcome Maggosh, you're a new member! How are you enjoying it so far?


----------



## Wheels and the Legman (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm 22(almost 23). Brand new.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jun 21, 2012)

Welcome Wheels and the Legman!  Hope you're enjoying yourself on Dims.


----------



## Danniel.Vincent (Jun 21, 2012)

mmmh, i wonder if my 24 years are still young?

well here i am, 24, from germany, FA....


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jun 21, 2012)

Danniel.Vincent said:


> mmmh, i wonder if my 24 years are still young?
> 
> well here i am, 24, from germany, FA....



It all depends on how you feel about! I still consider 24 years to be young so welcome youngin.  Haha.


----------



## aztecprinc3ss (Jun 22, 2012)

21 yo ssbbw...


----------



## Danniel.Vincent (Jun 22, 2012)

kaylaisamachine said:


> It all depends on how you feel about! I still consider 24 years to be young so welcome youngin.  Haha.




okay so i definately fit in here 

:kiss2:


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jun 22, 2012)

Welcome aztec!  Hope you are enjoying yourself in these forums. And yes you do, Danniel.


----------



## analikesyourface (Jun 24, 2012)

kaylaisamachine said:


> Yay! Nice to meet you Ana.  I'm assuming that is your name.



It's actually anastasia xD But whatever, I made the sn in like .. middle school xD


----------



## fatgirlsarehot (Jun 28, 2012)

analikesyourface said:


> It's actually anastasia xD But whatever, I made the sn in like .. middle school xD



thats a gorgeous name!


----------



## thatpumpkin (Jul 6, 2012)

At 18 I find there's no other FA's in my senior year, and the few bbws at school are actually kind of rude :/ So I guess here I am at the internet hoping to connect with people.


----------



## Vince_93 (Jul 6, 2012)

19 year old bhm nice to meet everyone!


----------



## analikesyourface (Jul 14, 2012)

Vince_93 said:


> 19 year old bhm nice to meet everyone!



Hey there :3


----------



## A7XFREAK666 AKA:JesseAlan (Jul 14, 2012)

im 23 year old not sure if im to old for this chat haha


----------



## maggosh (Jul 15, 2012)

kaylaisamachine said:


> Welcome Maggosh, you're a new member! How are you enjoying it so far?



Pretty good! Sorry, I haven't been on in so long...


----------



## thatpumpkin (Jul 15, 2012)

A7XFREAK666 AKA:JesseAlan said:


> im 23 year old not sure if im to old for this chat haha



Well there's not much other people here so might as well stay I suppose


----------



## A7XFREAK666 AKA:JesseAlan (Jul 15, 2012)

yay im loved *does a dance*


----------



## thatpumpkin (Jul 15, 2012)

A7XFREAK666 AKA:JesseAlan said:


> yay im loved *does a dance*



The more the merrier! So whats up?


----------



## A7XFREAK666 AKA:JesseAlan (Jul 15, 2012)

nothing really feel like some people don't want me on this site cause i'm not great with spelling or grammar. :-\


----------



## thatpumpkin (Jul 15, 2012)

I think everyone is supposed to be welcome here! I'm new too though so I haven't talked much either.


----------



## A7XFREAK666 AKA:JesseAlan (Jul 15, 2012)

well im not really new. just havent been on in so long. i have a friend who was on here and now living with her bf who she met on this site  figured i could find someone on here that could be good for me


----------



## thatpumpkin (Jul 15, 2012)

Well good luck with your own success story!


----------



## A7XFREAK666 AKA:JesseAlan (Jul 15, 2012)

hope i have one lol


----------



## thatpumpkin (Jul 15, 2012)

Its cool to have more posters in here now!


----------



## collegeguy (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey all. 20/m/Boston here and I'm definitely an FA! Glad to see there's others out there who think the same.


----------



## thatpumpkin (Jul 16, 2012)

collegeguy said:


> Hey all. 20/m/Boston here and I'm definitely an FA! Glad to see there's others out there who think the same.



Thats what the internet is for, right?


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 17, 2012)

collegeguy said:


> Hey all. 20/m/Boston here and I'm definitely an FA! Glad to see there's others out there who think the same.



Welcome collegeguy.  Hope you are enjoying Dims.


----------



## dbloch (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey everyone, 20 years old here. Joined a couple months ago, so thought i'd finally post something lol. Look forward to posting more and gettin to know people.


----------



## thatpumpkin (Jul 17, 2012)

dbloch said:


> Hey everyone, 20 years old here. Joined a couple months ago, so thought i'd finally post something lol. Look forward to posting more and gettin to know people.



Looks like you started in the right place! Cool to see you're not just lurking anymore


----------



## DayLovely (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi, I'm 19 and I'm an FFA from England! Anyone else from my neck of the woods? xxx


----------



## thatpumpkin (Aug 31, 2012)

DayLovely said:


> Hi, I'm 19 and I'm an FFA from England! Anyone else from my neck of the woods? xxx



Hi DayLovely!  Unfortunantly I'm not from England so I hope you don't mind me welcoming you anyway.


----------



## leedsfatboy24 (Sep 8, 2012)

DayLovely said:


> Hi, I'm 19 and I'm an FFA from England! Anyone else from my neck of the woods? xxx



I am  

Also 19 from Leeds, England.


----------



## GabrielBR (Sep 9, 2012)

I think 25 still young, then i am in as FA


----------



## bigbellydude19 (Oct 7, 2012)

19 year old bhm/FA here!


----------



## sgageny (Nov 1, 2012)

Checking in too. Im 21.. until December that is.


----------



## thatpumpkin (Nov 1, 2012)

sgageny said:


> Checking in too. Im 21.. until December that is.



Hello Sgageny. Sad to see you'll be leaving us for the other twenty somethings soon. (But I think you'd still be welcome to post here  )


----------



## jagtd (Nov 25, 2012)

18/m/Pittburgh & NYC

Thought I was the only one..


----------



## 1love_emily (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello!
I'm 19, a BBW, and from the Cornhusker State. 
 
Let's be friends!


----------



## thatpumpkin (Nov 26, 2012)

1love_emily said:


> Hello!
> I'm 19, a BBW, and from the Cornhusker State.
> 
> Let's be friends!



Welcome to the threads!


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 2, 2012)

I just turned 20 on the 29th of October.

So...I suppose I qualify as fairly young?


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 2, 2012)

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> I just turned 20 on the 29th of October.
> 
> So...I suppose I qualify as fairly young?



We're almost the same age by a day, I was born on the 28th and I'm 20.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 4, 2012)

x0emnem0x said:


> We're almost the same age by a day, I was born on the 28th and I'm 20.



Awesome. It's the best time to be born. Scorpio power!


----------



## testaa (Dec 17, 2012)

just want to say halloooo to my ages! 
i'm 21 and i looove BBWs!!!  or SSBBWs!! :wubu:


----------



## Edd (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey I'm 18 and I figured I'd say hello  see if these forums are still active anymore...


----------



## flashforward (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi, I'm a gainer, and I "at" Ireland lol


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Dec 20, 2012)

Welcome to all of you youngin's to the forum. I hope you have all found what you are looking for. It's truly a great community here. You'll love it.


----------



## thenumber12 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey everyone! I'm 23, male, and I'm an FA. I hope to expand a good bit too


----------



## Cookie (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm 18 and an FFA


----------



## 1love_emily (Mar 19, 2013)

Well, youngings, get out there and start flirting and talking to people.
Mostly because I'm really bad at being single.
I'm 19 (nearly 20) and a BBW in Nebraska.


----------



## Eultima (Mar 26, 2013)

Only here late at night, considering how hectic my days are....19 FA/Foodee. Hope to meet some people here :3


----------



## Golgoath (May 29, 2013)

18yo/FA god its hard to find anyone in the UK thats into the same thing


----------



## thatpumpkin (Jul 7, 2013)

Seems like this part of the forum has died unfortunately.


----------



## morethanlife (Sep 28, 2013)

Here:happy: 19 and FFA


----------



## GamerGainerGirl (Sep 29, 2013)

19 year old gainer girl  280lbs and counting!


----------



## thatpumpkin (Sep 30, 2013)

morethanlife said:


> Here:happy: 19 and FFA






GamerGainerGirl said:


> 19 year old gainer girl  280lbs and counting!




Welcome you guys!


----------



## GamerGainerGirl (Oct 1, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## eloh (Nov 18, 2013)

old board / thread thingy i just found lol. 22 here. kinda sad that there isnt more people on this


----------



## CleanPlate (Nov 30, 2013)

18 year old Feedee/Gainer from Texas


----------



## devinprater (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi all. I'm 19 and a chubby boy. 208 pounds or so. I'd like to get biggger, but Alabama isn't really known for accepting big people, although its fuull of such people.


----------



## Seilii (Jul 4, 2014)

lack of young people is sad ;A;

19, Ireland, hiiii~ c :
FFA, chubbies are adorable, male or female~


----------



## jcg232 (Jul 24, 2014)

22 year old FA from Ireland here!


----------



## littlebirdies (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi.. =]
Youngin here.. Lol. :3


----------



## maggosh (Aug 14, 2014)

I know I posted in this thread before, but I thought I'd post again. XD I'm a 22 year-old BHM and FA.


----------



## RespectedFool (Aug 23, 2014)

Here I am young


----------



## kingstreet23 (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm James from NYC I'm 23 and an FA just a friendly guy
Looking to meet new people I give great belly rubs too so relaxing!!


----------



## devinprater (Aug 31, 2014)

Well everyone, I'm 20, (I don't know when I last posted here) and 210 pounds, plus or minus 10 pounds or so. I haven't been weighed for a while. I'm a BHM, and FFA.


----------



## ChicagoFeeder (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm Sam from Chicago. I'm an FA and a feeder, although I don't have anyone to feed. I'm freshly 19, as my birthday was just a couple weeks ago.


----------



## devinprater (Jan 1, 2015)

Well I don't have anyone to feed me, lol. I would like a bit of a mutual gainer, although depending on how big I get she might have to do more lol. I guess I'm more of a mutual gainer than a feedee because I think of feeding a girl too.


----------



## lizz (Mar 5, 2015)

from texas and I'm 18 almost 19 in may, hey.


----------



## bigbellydude19 (Mar 10, 2015)

lizz said:


> from texas and I'm 18 almost 19 in may, hey.


Welcome to the forum lizz!


----------

